# Ghost enclosure



## tagdot (Mar 19, 2012)

I have one Ghost Mantis right now and am planning on getting another for possible breeding later on. I have my one, L2 in a 32 ounce cup with coconut bark as a substrate and several twigs for it to climb around. Would another Ghost (hopefully of the opposite sex) be able to be housed in the same container or should I think larger, now or later?

Thanks for the imput.


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 19, 2012)

You will DEF be fine for quite some time....ghosts stay pretty dang small until later instars...ghosts are usualy ok, but if you are keeping a male and female together, make sure you keep enough food so they dont go after each other.


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 19, 2012)

beyond L5 I keep all my males and females seperated unless they are in a big net cage with plenty of food.

by sub adult, I keep them solo if in deli tubs.

Harry


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 22, 2012)

Never kept anything above L4 in 32oz delis together, there are 80oz ones, but a used cheese ball container(or something like that) will work great and are simple to modify.


----------



## zack4211 (May 6, 2012)

if you look through the other ghost mantis enclosure post there is a nice example of the cheese-ball enclosure.


----------

